

Customized download cards, ready to use in minutes. Looking for feedback - derblub
http://redeemoid.com/#configurator

======
derblub
We are 2 programmers from Vienna.

Our motivation to create redeemoid came out of a request from a friend of us,
who also is playing in his own band. He was struggling to get download cards
to promote his band. He wanted to give a digital download with each of their
newly pressed vinyls. After some brainstorming, we created this download card
service.

We would love to get some constructive feedback. In case this is even
something you could use, please let me know, so I can give you a discount! :)

